# Can Progynova+Crinone delay AF ?



## osaka-girl (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all

This is the 1st time I've posted on here but have spent a lot of time browsing! I think this site is great !!  The site give me great comfort.

I am on 18dp13dt ( I think. EC26/Jul ET31/Jul ). But no sign of AF at the moment. I was very hopeful till I read that progynova may delay AF. But one person said even she was taking progynova she still had AF before OTD. I am bit confused.

When I had first failed IVF, my AF came 14DPO. I was taking progesterone suppository400mg that time.
This time I am taking progynova2mg(3times a day for 18days), crinoe gel ( 2times a day), clexane200mg( once a day)
Is any of above drugs delay AF ? Is anyone had AF even taking above drugs ?

My OTD is next Wednesday. I am very scared. Also I want to stay positive  .

Miwa xxxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

The fertility drugs can delay AF's sometimes.  I have a friend who has had 6 failed IVF's and sometimes she has bled within the 2ww and sometimes it has taken a week or 2 after her BFN on OTD before she has bled.

This is the thing with the 2ww, you just really never know until OTD.

Good luck and stay positive.

Stacey
x


----------



## osaka-girl (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, Stacey

Thank you for your reply!!

Oh, I didnt want to hear that. If it is BFN, I would prefer to have AF during 2WW tho. 
I will found out soon whether these drugs are delaying AF this time.

I will try to stay positive. Coz at the moment it is no sign of AF, not like last time!!

Miwa x


----------

